# Styrofoam



## joelysmoley (Jan 10, 2013)

Not sure if this is in the right place but where do you buy your styrofoam, ive tried bunnings but they dont sell it anymore. Is there any places on the gold coast that sell it because i was going to attempt at making a rock wall. (Im not asking for styrofoam i am just looking for where to buy it)


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 10, 2013)

look out the back for shops such as harvey norman and alike and you should be able to snag some big bits for free


----------



## silent36 (Jan 10, 2013)

agree with cadwallader i got mine from back of hervey norman i haveit for sale on here somewhere


----------



## Cypher69 (Jan 10, 2013)

Local fruit shops. Especially if the styro box is damaged, they're more than happy to give it away.


----------



## damian83 (Jan 10, 2013)

Go see Southport obriens they will give you plenty if you tell them Damian from lismore sent you


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 10, 2013)

Haha Thanks i will go have a look around


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 10, 2013)

it's easier to get for free than to try and buy it,check out the back of any shopping centre,especially the white goods places


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 10, 2013)

Retravision has it for free! Just ask they will gladly give it to you to save tip fees! Nice sheet sizes too!


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 10, 2013)

silent36 said:


> agree with cadwallader i got mine from back of hervey norman i haveit for sale on here somewhere



You have what for sale ? Foam ?


I've never paid for foam, as suggested make friends with the local electrical place, they have some pieces that are nice and chunky as well as flatter pieces . My green grocer keeps boxes for me , I've asked him to stop, I've got enough foam to make at least another twenty good size enclosures and I'm running out of room in the shed !


----------



## silent36 (Jan 10, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> You have what for sale ? Foam ?
> 
> 
> I've never paid for foam, as suggested make friends with the local electrical place, they have some pieces that are nice and chunky as well as flatter pieces . My green grocer keeps boxes for me , I've asked him to stop, I've got enough foam to make at least another twenty good size enclosures and I'm running out of room in the shed !



nah the enclosure i built is for sale here with the foam rockwall background sorry heeh


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 10, 2013)

my mistake, its been a long day and reading is making my brain hurt 

I just thought selling foam that you got for free was a bit cheeky -


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 10, 2013)

If you want some good sized flat sheets as a starting point, aquarium shops are the go as they come packed in sheets of foam.


----------



## brettc (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi saw a place in Ashmore what sell it


----------



## Gruni (Jan 11, 2013)

I got thick rigid sheets from the Harvey Norman dumpster... also got some chunky bits too.


----------



## justin91 (Jan 11, 2013)

I got all mine from work. I work in fruit veg section of coles. Just go into any coles and they'll be more than willing to give you as much as you need for free


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jan 11, 2013)

If all else fails and you don't mind paying try insulation suppliers. I buy mine from an insulation supplier in Newcastle. Comes clean, can get size/thickness you desire and is not that expensive, certainly less expensive than from aquarium shops I have tried.


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm building a rockwall for a monitor enclosure & am using some large styrene foam blocks, they're 300x300x100, I'm just gluing them together with liquid nails.


----------

